# Paid winbetssport.com



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 25, 2017)

Open the gates of the best bets on soccer.
I, ALAN SCOZZARI, I am one from best in the bets.
I'm so good that bookmakers only lose.
I'm so good that is given to me to have a paradise on earth.
I like the humans to sell of the dreams for money.
Of course, not do put everything at once, but from 0,5% to 3% amount reserved for bets. 
I have an Walking million.
I have often many bets which many players do not put.
So this information govern my selections.
I know all about teams on which I put.
Season after season I give only won.
Come hitting often win after win I can win a lot faster.
So I had 17 won in a row in 2014
which gave me a lot of money and satisfaction.
Betting I treat seriously and is it for me normal work.
I deal with bets on soccer from 15 years.
Experience has shown me that to well choose you must to watch the team on TV.
Watchman pseudonym motto: "How you see the team in action so you know how to play".
I watch in tv one game per day on average, it gives me the 14 teams knowledge in the week. 


Do you want to know the value of money invested in the sport?
Take your rate (0,5% to 3% amount reserved for bets) and join me.
You get information only from the best sources.
I have two packages:
Guaranteed: One bet on a day.
Tip of the day: One bet on a day.
All the best Alan. 

>>http://www.winbetssport.com/


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 26, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Turkey Turkish Cup *
 26/01/2017
 Bet: A WAGER Besiktas 0 -119


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 26, 2017)

1:1 *PUSH*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 26, 2017)

My system.

The goal of this project, and the reason I sought out the
very best statisticians I could, was to find inefficiencies
in the market. As is the case with the stock market, the
best way to do this is to thoroughly examine all the data
and that?s what we did. Sometimes though, numbers
can be overwhelming if you add too many factors in.
So we boiled the numbers down to an easy-to-follow,
foolproof system. After mining all the available data for
the last 15 years, we found the keys to a successful
betting system: If you follow this system exactly, you can
expect to hit 90% of your bets. To guarantee the high
winning percentage of the Reduce the risk system you
have to stick to the system exactly as it is laid out here.
Remember, to be a successful bettor takes discipline
and patience.
Now let?s go over the money management of the bets. For
the purposes of our example, we?re working with 5 cent
juice, or ?vig.? This means you risk $105 for every $100
you want to win. In the past, every sportsbook would
charge you $110 to win $100 on both sides. That comes
out to a 20 cent spread. But because of the competitive
nature of the business, reduced juice is now almost the
standard. Without looking very hard you can find a book
that only has a 10 cent spread. This means if it?s -105 on
one side, it will be -105 on the other side. Over the long run,
this really helps you in terms of the winning % you need to
turn a profit.
There are 3 bets in the system.
Bet A ? Your normal bet amount. If you bet to win $100
or $500, this is what you want to start with. At Reduce the risk system I recommend using between
2-5% of
your starting bankroll for each wager. Fluctuations in
your standard bet will most likely cause more damage
during the lows than it will help during the highs. If you
win this bet, you do not need to progress to Bet B.
Your next bet will once again be a Bet A.
Bet B ? If you lose Bet A, you make the Bet B ?to win
amount? equal to the sum of any losses from Bet A plus
any profit you would have achieved from winning Bet A.
If you win Bet B, your next bet reverts back to your
original Bet A amount.
Bet C ? In case Bet B fails, you make Bet C ?to win amount?
equal to the sum of any loss you?ve suffered from Bet
A, plus the loss from Bet B, plus profit you would have
achieved from winning Bet A.
**If you lose a Bet C, this is considered a loss for the
system. There are no losses counted for a loss on Bet A
or a Bet B. But over the last 15 years our research shows
there is almost no chance of that happening.
There is NEVER a BET D ? It doesn?t matter if you win
or lose a Bet C; for your next bet you revert back to your
original win amount from Bet A.
I guarantee my results over the course of the season and
this approach requires bettors to be steadfast with their
betting amounts. Spreading the risk around in the sports
betting marketplace is similar to building a diverse portfolio
in the stock market. It lessens the damage done by a
rough stretch in the market. If a bettor is starting out with
a $100 bankroll, and decides to use $25 wagers, there
is a good chance the bankroll would be decimated by an
early cold streak. However, if that same bettor makes $2
wagers, he can withstand any early cold streaks to remain
in the market and realize positive gains.
The goal of the Reduce the risk system is to make you a
winner at the end of the season. If you follow the system
above, I guarantee that you will finish the season winning
over 90% of your bets.
However, as you can see, you have to wait until your first
bet goes final before making another bet.
All the best,
SCOZZARI.


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 27, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Portugal Primeira Liga *
 27/01/2017
 Bet: A WAGER Boavista 0, -0,5 +100  

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 28, 2017)

Free in this thread

>>http://www.betting-forum.com/threads/free-bettting.27118/


----------

